# Is that line there or am I imaginig it?



## lalabel

Hi

Been ttc baby number 2 for a while now and I'm not sure if the line is actually there or I'm just willing it to be. Any advice ladies? Do you see what I see? (someone said my ring would help focus the camera - I'm not convinced!)


----------



## lalabel

I've added an indication of where I think I'm seeing something. I'm just going crazy, right?


----------



## crusherwife44

Its there!


----------



## justonemore31

I see something


----------



## TTCabundle

I see it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it


----------



## Pookied8476

I see it !! :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it too :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

I see it!


----------



## lalabel

Tried a clear blue digital yesterday and it said not pregant but the cheap stick I used to test the same pot of pee has a slightly less faint line than the one before - confused and annoyed. I hate having to wait around and try again in a week, I just want to know!


----------



## soloso

I do see it! Use the Same tests if possible for progression, could be too early for a digi!


----------



## justonemore31

Digitals aren't sensitive at all. For me I always needed to have a good solid line before I could take a digital.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Voxxieluv

It’s super faint but it’s there. I just tested today and also got two faint lines. Good luck!


----------



## justonemore31

I just the pic where you marked where you see the second line and I see it


----------



## Hays

Woohoo I see it and it looks pink


----------



## Excalibur

I can definitely see a second line! :D


----------



## soloso

Any updates?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I see it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you test again?


----------

